# Is granite cobblestone safe?



## Sea-Cich (Jul 22, 2008)

This may be a silly question but I was planning on using granite cobblestone as decoration in my tank? I just want to make sure this is safe to use. With the concerns of the natural radiation (radon) emitted by granite (i.e. countertops) would this be safe to use in an aquarium? Any thoughts?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

it is perfectly safe,

I looked up the radon/granite thing, it looks like a lot of media speculation, with companies on both sides claiming things, though the marble institute's claims do seem more valid, backed up with at least some figures, whereas the rest seems to be scaremongering.

granite has been used for a long time in aquariums, and I've never come across claims that its had an adverse effect on the fish.

as far as I'm able to tell. (from some quick research) the rift lakes seem to have a lot of granite in them, so dont think there is an issue


----------



## Sea-Cich (Jul 22, 2008)

Great thanks Madman. That's kinda what I figured but I just wanted to get someone else's opinion.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

Even so Radon is a gas so even if the granite did emit it, it would just float off...

My guess is the paranoid media (and likely California since they (the *legislators*) think everything causes cancer, even water probably) found trace amounts of radon on some granite countertops and decided to make a big deal out of it. Radon is all over the country underground and I wouldn't be surprised if where some of the granite mines are there is radon there, and it gets on the rocks leaving trace amounts.

If those counter tops weren't safe for food use, the FDA wouldn't allow them to be sold...

...and I seriously doubt that it is even possible for the gas Radon do somehow be emitted from a non-porous volcanic rock like Granite...

Also if you look here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Granite Radon is not listed at all in the chemical compositions of Granite.

~Ed

Edit:
If you look here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Granite#Natural_Radiation it says that only Granite belts/bed underground *CAN* emit small amounts of Uranium which is inside granite which is generally a harmless/negligible amount but it is thought that people living on top of granite beds that are underground (ie, not exposed to the air) could pose some risk to people. The radon thing is just like the Uranium thing, it only applies to if you live over a large amount of it.



Wikipedia said:


> However, in the majority of cases, although granite is a significant source of natural radiation as compared to other rocks it is not thought an acute health threat or significant risk factor. Various resources from national geological survey organisations are accessible online to assist in assessing the risk factors in granite country and design rules relating, in particular, to preventing accumulation of radon gas in enclosed basements and dwellings.


I highly doubt it (the rock) causes any health risks. It is one of the most abundant minerals on Earth and I'm sure over the 4billion years (or however old the Earth is thought to be) that life has adapted to whatever amount of radiation it emits.

If you want to be paranoid about it though (not suggesting you are), the Sun emits LOADS of way more harmful radiation than Granite does. The Sun emits Infrared and Ultraviolet radiation and many other types that I can't recall the names of.

Also every living object radiates radiation...it's mostly infrared radiation I believe though.

Even Radon in large doses I don't think is lethal, just damaging to health.

Hope that helps... I certainly learned something new by researching this :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Sea-Cich (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Marduk for the info. I appreciate it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Sea-Cich said:


> Thanks Marduk for the info. I appreciate it.


No problem. I was actually interested in it more when I saw that Uranium apparently is in the chemical composure...

Either way just to point out how much safer it (granite) still is to us, Microwaves, TVs, Computer Monitors, Radios, Cellphones, etc all emit a lot more radiation than granite. Microwaves, TVs and Computer Monitors actually emit Gamma Radiation I believe which can be harmful if you have your head pressed against the device for extended (days/weeks/years) periods of time :roll:.


----------

